# Help us develop a new patient publication



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority Authority (HFEA) is developing a new publication for people who are considering fertility treatment.

*What can you do?*
We are looking for people who are considering or have had fertility treatment to attend a focus group in London on Wednesday 3 February at 5:30pm to 6:30pm. You will be *paid £50* for your time.

This is your chance to tell us what you think about our new publication and help others thinking about treatment.

*Interested?*
Email [email protected] with your name and a contact number. Please also tell us a little about what stage you are at with fertility treatment.

Your travel expenses will be reimbursed after the focus group. Everything you say will be treated confidentially.


----------



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

There are still some places left. We'd be happy to hear from you if you have an hour on *Wednesday 3 February * to give *your views. *


----------



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

*Have your say* - This is your *last chance* to tell us what you think. *£50* for your time.

New HFEA patient publication for those considering fertility treatment - help us to make it right for you!

We appreciate your input. See details below.


----------

